# How much money to set up in Dubai??



## mercyrains (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello All..Please help!

We are family of 6 planning to set up house in Dubai in mid-Oct.
*My question is: how much money is needed at the beginning?*We will have to get housing once the temporary 4 week accomadation is finished, and there will be the school fees for the 4 children. Husband will be working for well reputed British company, but still income will JUST cover us..ii will teach once find a job.
Do we have the money to start our lives there? It seems we'll need an extra $100,000 to just handle it?! How about the loans for HSBC..what are the rates?
your expert info is hoped for !
thnx!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mercyrains said:


> Hello All..Please help!
> 
> We are family of 6 planning to set up house in Dubai in mid-Oct.
> *My question is: how much money is needed at the beginning?*We will have to get housing once the temporary 4 week accomadation is finished, and there will be the school fees for the 4 children. Husband will be working for well reputed British company, but still income will JUST cover us..ii will teach once find a job.
> ...


This doesnt sound too positive...
1st off - rent is paid 1 year upfront. Costs will vary fron location to location, but for example a 4 bed villa, will set you back MINIMUM 350,000dhs a year ( + 5 % agents fees, +5% Municipality fees)

You will require approx 30,000 dhs EACH per child ( some school fees are as high as 60,000dhs a year) = 120,000 dhs ( 10,000 dhs a month)

So far, your housing + schooling will set you back a total of 39,000 dhs a month ( without electricity/water + etra curricular activities/uniforms/transport)

You will need to factor in such things as health/medical insurance, food each month, transport ( 2 cars + insurance) , relocation of furniture/pets....etc, etc, etc

Regarding you working - just be aware that teaching doesnt necessarily pay that well- and maybe full time you may earn between 7 - 10,000 dhs a month ( It will vary between schools and depend on experience)

Hope this helps a little.

Ps- just because it is a reputable company- doesnt mean it pays well/looks after staff costs.

What is offered in your contract will vary from place to place- so check your figures carefully - it is not cheap to live here- so plan wisely !!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome to a costly tax-free life - The National Newspaper

Read this. I am truly not posting this to scare you, just suggesting you make bloody sure that it's worthwhile coming. Do you get a housing allowance? Will the company help with the upfront cost of a villa?

To add to Sgilli's list. Villa's rarely come with curtains, whitegoods or ovens/stoves, so that's something else to factor in. DEWA deposit (2000AED?) internet connection, can't think of much else. Good luck.


----------



## mercyrains (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for your replies...
We are shipping our goods and car.
Company will pay health insurance.
I am HOPING my teaching job will provide tuition assistance for at least 2 of the kids.
Husband would be making around 43,000 dhs month + my teaching salary lets say 9,000 = 52,000.
We are frugal. Main reason we are looking to move is to be closer to my husband's ME family (in a neighboring country), where kids can learn language and know their aunts and uncles and grandma as opposed to seeing them once every 10 years. I would not consider this otherwise because it seems crazy. We are not looking for the holiday lifestyle. But I am concerned at the costs...any more suggestions like where in Dubai is cheapest rent for villa?
thnx!



sgilli3 said:


> This doesnt sound too positive...
> 1st off - rent is paid 1 year upfront. Costs will vary fron location to location, but for example a 4 bed villa, will set you back MINIMUM 350,000dhs a year ( + 5 % agents fees, +5% Municipality fees)
> 
> You will require approx 30,000 dhs EACH per child ( some school fees are as high as 60,000dhs a year) = 120,000 dhs ( 10,000 dhs a month)
> ...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have a look at Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. to get an idea of how much housing is.

Im a lttle worried that it seems that you dont have a housing or a schooling allowance.

I am frugal too- but there is a difference in being frugal to save a little/get ahead/not waste money , and having to really struggle from day to day.

You will need to allow 2,000 dhs + each a month for a car (probably closer to 3,000 has you will need a 6-7 seater). Then insurance ( which is calculated based on value of car)
Fuel
Salik toll charges
school fees
school uniforms
extra curricular activities ( not cheap in my opinion)
food ( you will be looking at about 1000 dhs a week for 6)
entertainment
Dewa bills (electricity/water)
internet
phone/mobiles
and money to travel to see family OS.

Will hubbys work pay for yours + children's residencies too/ If not- that is a few thousand dhs.
At this stage - having to pay it all yourselves- you may struggle.

Where will your hubby be working - as most people tend to live close to work or schools to save being caught in terrible traffic !

Do you have school places for the children. AsIm sure you have probably read on here, most schools have long waiting lists, and you will need to register them at a few places in hope of getting a place ( this will also cost money)
You also need to think about what will happen if all kids dont get into same schools ( places are hard to come by + most schools require children to sit an entrance exam)...


I really hope I dont come across as all negative- but this is a huge move for many, and some people who dont plan it all out well, really struggle here and end up having to head home- broke...!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

52,000 per month for a family of six?

Let's break it down.

SCHOOL FEES FOR 4 KIDS = 10,000 a month (which is the cheap end)

RENTAL PER MONTH for a 5 bedroom place - 5 Bedrooms = 400,000dhs a year. 
Which = 33,333dhs per month. 
Plus 5% DEWA Deposit, and 5% Commission to the landlord.
5% of 400,000 = 20,000dhs each.

FIRST MONTH RENTAL COSTS = 73,000dhs, and thereafter 33,333dhs per month.

Link to Rental Website -
http://www.bhomes.com/property/sear...&todate=+Check-out+date&sortBy=DESC&x=51&y=12

Monthly DEWA Bills for a family of 6 would be about 1000dhs.
Monthly Internet and TV Connection would be about 500dhs.


Furniture, Bedding, Kitchenware, Appliances etc etc - allow 30,000 for a family of six. Surely you are not shipping over everything you have - you will have to allow a contingency

Cars - You can buy a brand new Small car for approx 40,000dhs.
Used 4x4 cars are about 30,000 as well. Be careful though as there are alot of shady sellers and no guarantees unless you buy from a dealer.

So, in your first month of setting up house, you are looking at

10,000 for school fees
400,000 for rental property (which will be paid back at about 35,000 per month inc. interest)
40,000 Once Off fee for DEWA Deposit / Rental Commission
30,000 contingency to furnish the house 
4000dhs a month for food and groceries for a family of 6


so first month in Dubai will = 484,000.

Next month will be around about 52,000.

The estimates I have listed above are in the lowest scale of the market. It's likely you will not be able to get things so cheap, the above is best case scenario.

Kid's activities, social outings and savings will be impossible on the above salary.

Choose carefully....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

alli said:


> 52,000 per month for a family of six?
> 
> Let's break it down.
> 
> ...



We live in a 4 bedroom villa. Our average DEWA bill is around 2000AED a month PLUS another 1250AED Housing Tax, oops, sorry, I meant fee.


----------



## Mr P (Jun 10, 2008)

*my honest opinion*



mercyrains said:


> Hello All..Please help!
> 
> Hi there,im curently living in Abu Dhabi about 1 hours drive from Dubai.I have been living here for 7 years now and planning to leave.My advise, Dubai is very expensive and finding a place to live is the hardest thing to find,its very expensive and frustrating.You need to look at the price of schooling also,normally your employer (if good) will pay for this so please check.Dubai is a beautiful place when spending time on holiday but living is a different thing.Traffic is also i big problem.I do like dubai but you have to see it for yourself.The weather is very hot in the summer with most of your time spent in shopping malls as its just to hot.Winter time (october to march is a lot more bearable).
> My advise is for a few years life experiance is ok but not long term.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr P said:


> mercyrains said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All..Please help!
> ...


----------



## mercyrains (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks all for your frank comments!
Based on this all inclusive package  we had figured the housing issue is pretty tight, although we did not expect to live in some of the popular expat areas...had seen that Mirdiff was a *little* cheaper & we do not need a 5 bdrm..here in the States we live in a 3-bdrm (kids share rooms). Are there really no villas to come by under 330,000?? ALso kids have spots in Mirdiff area schools. IS Sharjah a feasible option? I have heard complaints before of it being conservative, dry, no nightlife, but those things would not bother us as some other expats due to our lifestyle and husband is from ME. But maybe my thinking is faulty here, as i am truly not familier with the area...

How would a "good" package handle accomodation and schooling? Would it be paid for? Husband is an engineer we are hoping eventually to get better package once he has got his foot in the Dubai door...am i in dreamland?


alli said:


> 52,000 per month for a family of six?
> 
> Let's break it down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mercyrains said:


> Thanks all for your frank comments!
> Based on this all inclusive package  we had figured the housing issue is pretty tight, although we did not expect to live in some of the popular expat areas...had seen that Mirdiff was a *little* cheaper & we do not need a 5 bdrm..here in the States we live in a 3-bdrm (kids share rooms). Are there really no villas to come by under 330,000?? ALso kids have spots in Mirdiff area schools. IS Sharjah a feasible option? I have heard complaints before of it being conservative, dry, no nightlife, but those things would not bother us as some other expats due to our lifestyle and husband is from ME. But maybe my thinking is faulty here, as i am truly not familier with the area...
> 
> How would a "good" package handle accomodation and schooling? Would it be paid for? Husband is an engineer we are hoping eventually to get better package once he has got his foot in the Dubai door...am i in dreamland?


A good package would include most if not all of the school fees for your children. In regards to accommodation, it's not that common for employers to offer an allowance that will cover your entire housing costs - some do but in most cases, you will have to top it up with your own money. I'm single so can't really put a figue on anything as your situation is different to mine but a good package will typically allow you to have a comfortable lifestyle and still be able to save some money every month.

Living in Sharjah is an option but depending on where your husband will be working, it might be a very long commute everyday and believe it or not, it soon starts to take its toll and starts affecting the quality of your life as you are always tired. Additionally, you do not want your kids to travel a long way to school everyday! Alli provided the link to Better Homes - if you go on their website, you will be able to do a search for properties based on your budget!

I would advise that you negotiate a good package before sgning a contract. It is far more tricky to change jobs here than it is in Western countries. each case is different but unless you have worked for your employer for at least a year, they can request than you receive a labour ban. You also need your employers's permission for job changes through an NOC! I know you want to experience the Dubai lifestyle but sometimes being patient and playing the waiting game means that you can get a better package!

Good luck!


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Only come to Dubai if you can afford living in luxury. Dubai is expensive and inefficient. 

In the States, you can easily recycle your belongings to save money. In Dubai, if you wanna get rid of something, you throw it in the trash. So not only do you have to be frugal, you must afford being wasteful.

In the States, you get quality products and services at cheaper prices because businesses in the States are proper. In Dubai, you pay premium for products that are far inferior than what you'd find in Wal-Mart. And don't get me started on service-based businesses in Dubai. You'll be dealing with complete retards. Oh, and banks and utility service providers suck, too. 

From what I read so far, I have a feeling that you'll come to Dubai and in 6 months or less, you'll regret it.

Good luck!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your negative experiences, Cpheonix.....I can't say I share your thoughts, I found everything in Dubai more than satisfactory.


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Pasanada, where did you come from and how long have you been in Dubai?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> Pasanada, where did you come from and how long have you been in Dubai?


I'm from the UK, why?


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

In my experience, many of those who are satisfied with Dubai, they are one of these three:

1) They are *really* wealthy
2) They come from a worse place
3) They haven't been in Dubai for more than a year

I wanted to probe whether you were one of these. Hence, the question.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> In my experience, many of those who are satisfied with Dubai, they are one of these three:
> 
> 1) They are *really* wealthy
> 2) They come from a worse place
> ...


1. I would say comfortable
2. Yes! Lived in the UK for 32 years then Spain for 5 years.
3. Six months and wanting to get back ASAP!

I've travelled the world and seen many things but for me, Dubai/UAE is one of the BEST countries I've visited so far and intend on making it my permanent home.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

*cameo*

I've b!tched on about this place plenty of times, phoenix, i share your sentiments!


----------

